# i have a couple of brute 650sra questions



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

my buddy brought his 650sra brute over to the house the other day. he burned his stock belt thats been on the bike since he bought it used over 2 years ago running 29.5 12's all around. anyways we got it apart and put new springs in it maroon primary and red secondary and i got to looking at the primary sheave and its got a bad groove in it where the belt sits when idling and he has a primary off an older 750 ( 05' i think) at his house and i was wondering if it will fit on the 650. i know the weights are different weights. but can the sheaves be swapped out?

also we were looking at the rear shock and wondering whats the max pressure that can be put into this thing and is it compressed air or nitrogen or something? it only has like 50lbs in it now and squats really bad.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Its Nitrogen, Some tire shops can do it. That said, if its leaky and busted like mine. I will last a day.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea id say the clutches are all the same minus the weights. It will work. Once the shock starts saggin yer done. You could put air in it but its got too much moisture in it, thats why all shocks use nitrogen, no moisture. Might as well go buy a good fox shock or somethin cause the stock kawi shocks are expensive.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

He can do a pipe spacer/lift on the rear shock to get rid of the "saggy", it still wont ride worth a crud but at least it'll get it off of the rear fenders. My buddy brought his to the local polaris dealer and they put a 2in polaris puck on it and he runs that with his highlifter 2in. It sits up like an old muscle car till you get on it, then it rides level. He says its way better than it was just busted..... just an idea


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Idea....


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

it holds the pressure he just thinks someone let it out before he got it. he said its always had about that much in it. anyone know how much pressure they will hold?
i have some different compressed gasses around the house argon, oxygen, helium, co2. we were thinking about putting the argon in it since its an inert gas and wont burst into a fire ball if the shock blows.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think most oem shocks (most that i know of) have 150 psi. I is also filled with oxygen rather than air because it has less fading effect with heat, I dont really think it would be a moisture issue with air......imo.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

When I still had my 650 SRA, it sagged real bad in the rear too. I bought just the rear highlifter spring and installed it. When unloaded, the bike had a little rake to it, and then when loaded, it leveled out nicely. Still had a good ride too. Even getting the shock pres back to standard, it will still sag some, or at least mine did, thats why I went the spring route. Just a thought


----------

